# Illustrator 10 & Multi page PDF creation



## sticky (Mar 3, 2004)

I can't seem to creat a milti page PDF from Illustrator 10 in OSX 10.3.  I've tried using the save as PDF option and Acrobat 6 Distiller and I still only get on page - the other pages are just missing.  I've installed the Illustrator 10.0.3 update and still no joy.  Any suggestions?


----------



## Yellowbeard (Mar 3, 2004)

You can't creat a multi-page PDF from Illustrator.  Freehand will let you create multi-page layous, but Illustrator will not.  I would set the pages in InDesign then export as a PDF from there.  If you don't have InDesign you will have to save each page as a single PDF then use Acrobat Pro to merge them together using the inser page feature.  Either way this process could take you awhile depending on how many pages you have to do.


----------



## Urbansory (Mar 4, 2004)

You can create a multipage pdf with Preview. Select individual pdfs, then drag them to Preview. he order selected determines the order. Simply save as a PDF, there ya go. I use Acrobat myself, more options.


----------



## sticky (Mar 5, 2004)

Urbansory said:
			
		

> You can create a multipage pdf with Preview. Select individual pdfs, then drag them to Preview. he order selected determines the order. Simply save as a PDF, there ya go. I use Acrobat myself, more options.



Isn't there a quicker solution?  If i have a 20 page Illustrator document I'll have to print each page one at a time!  There must be another way?


----------



## Urbansory (Mar 5, 2004)

20 page Ill document? I'm using Ill 10, that must be a CS feature, yes? Illustrator can nativly save as a PDF, and you can edit that PDF as if it was a Ill file. So if they all are PDFs, then you can do that without printing to a PDF. Just do a save as... PDF. Sure it's not instant, but you don't have a PDF editor, thats the best you can do without one.


----------



## Yellowbeard (Mar 5, 2004)

Not even Ill CS will allow you to save multi-page pdfs.  If you open a pdf in Illustrator it will ask you which page of the PDF you want to open, then when you resave it as a PDF from Illustrator it will only save that 1 page.  If you don't do a save as and just save the document over your original you will then have a 1 page PDF in place of your original multi-page PDF.


----------



## sticky (Mar 9, 2004)

Check this out.... http://www.adobe.com/support/techdocs/333b6.htm


----------

